
Battle of JavaScript: The 4 Frameworks Leading the Pack in 2016 - vittulino
http://blog.debugme.eu/javascript-frameworks-for-2016/
======
gabor_bencsik
Yes, these are frameworks which are worth enough to talk about. I prefer
Angular but used React as well

